# Pics of dogs eating chicken and whole rabbits



## hutch6 (May 9, 2008)

You have been warned about the content of this thread so I don't expect to see loads of "There is no need for this kind of picture and I feel disturbed viewing the". If you don't want to view them then don't scroll down. People have asked for pics of my dogs eating their food and I have no issue with showing them so if you don't want to see dogs eating chicken carcasses and whole wild rabbits then don't scroll down. If you do scroll down and you are put off your lunch or meal then please don't blab on about it, you still have time to click on the "back" button or click on one of the links that takes you back to where these pics are not available to view.

These dogs eat as natural and carbon free diet as I can get them. It is healthy, full of what they need and they love the food they are given.

No it doesn't come out of a bag bought at a pet shop, it is the produce of my hobbies and lifestyle which I love and will continue regardless of what people with different beliefs say so don't waste your breath. There is still time to scroll back and navigate away so if you are thinking of having a go at my lifestyle then be my guest but don't expect me to suddenly stop what I do simply because you have a different view of things. 

If you still want to view the pics of how dogs deal with these food types then feel free to scroll down, if not then go back or navigate away.

Thank you.


----------



## sianrees1979 (Feb 27, 2009)

hutch6 said:


> You have been warned about the content of this thread so I don't expect to see loads of "There is no need for this kind of picture and I feel disturbed viewing the". If you don't want to view them then don't scroll down. People have asked for pics of my dogs eating their food and I have no issue with showing them so if you don't want to see dogs eating chicken carcasses and whole wild rabbits then don't scroll down. If you do scroll down and you are put off your lunch or meal then please don't blab on about it, you still have time to click on the "back" button or click on one of the links that takes you back to where these pics are not available to view.
> 
> These dogs eat as natural and carbon free diet as I can get them. It is healthy, full of what they need and they love the food they are given.
> 
> ...


where's the pics


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Are these invisible dogs, and invisible chickens/rabbits


----------



## hutch6 (May 9, 2008)

Whole rabbits:


----------



## hutch6 (May 9, 2008)




----------



## hutch6 (May 9, 2008)




----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Are they all caught by the one dog, or have you shot them Hutch?


----------



## hutch6 (May 9, 2008)




----------



## hutch6 (May 9, 2008)




----------



## hutch6 (May 9, 2008)

After skinning and gutting a rabbit for human consumption this is what happens to the parts that are not required so as you can see, nothing goes to waste.

The only shot I could get of the ineternal organs before they were snapped up:










This is the full fur of the rabbit and it's head.


----------



## hutch6 (May 9, 2008)

thedogsmother said:


> Are they all caught by the one dog, or have you shot them Hutch?


I shot these two nights before and they were put int he freezer an hiour or so after being shot so they are as fresh as they ppossibly can be without the dogs coming with me.

Lucy, the saluki cross, is more than capable of catching them but after an injury a few months back I've not set her on any yet. I will be doing in a month or two though so it's all exciting stuff


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

I'm not horrified or disgusted at all. I'm more amazed at the power in those dogs jaws and teeth to be able to chew at bone and fur like that. Makes me realise although domesticated, how wild dogs still are. Fascinating. Thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

Great pics lovely to see dogs doing what comes naturally


----------



## hutch6 (May 9, 2008)

Lavenderb said:


> I'm not horrified or disgusted at all. I'm more amazed at the power in those dogs jaws and teeth to be able to chew at bone and fur like that. Makes me realise although domesticated, how wild dogs still are. Fascinating. Thanks for sharing the pics.


No problem.

There is nothing left once they are finished. The teeth, whiskers, feet, tail, fur and intestines are all eaten.

I remember a thread where it wass debated if a wolf eats the intestines of it's prey or if they drag them away etc. Well for those that doubt if the intestines are eaten I suggest you put some meat down and some fresh intestines and see which gets eaten first  It might just be my dogs but they happily eat paunch after paunch when I am skinning and gutting rabbits with the stomachs being the first choice part.


----------



## Coffee (Jul 31, 2011)

hutch6 said:


> No problem.
> 
> There is nothing left once they are finished. The teeth, whiskers, feet, tail, fur and intestines are all eaten.
> 
> I remember a thread where it wass debated if a wolf eats the intestines of it's prey or if they drag them away etc. Well for those that doubt if the intestines are eaten I suggest you put some meat down and some fresh intestines and see which gets eaten first  It might just be my dogs but they happily eat paunch after paunch when I am skinning and gutting rabbits with the stomachs being the first choice part.


From what I've read about the whole omnivore/carnivore debate some people think that because wolves will eat the stomachs of *some* animals, it makes them omnivores but in fact for larger prey they will usually leave the stomach (and when they do eat it they will generally shake out the contents first) and only eat it in smaller prey... ie. rabbits 

Fascinating photos... thanks for sharing 

ps. I see no chickens though


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

hutch6 said:


> No problem.
> 
> There is nothing left once they are finished. The teeth, whiskers, feet, tail, fur and intestines are all eaten.
> 
> I remember a thread where it wass debated if a wolf eats the intestines of it's prey or if they drag them away etc. Well for those that doubt if the intestines are eaten I suggest you put some meat down and some fresh intestines and see which gets eaten first  It might just be my dogs but they happily eat paunch after paunch when I am skinning and gutting rabbits with the stomachs being the first choice part.


I'm glad you said that,on the odd occasions mine get a rabbit on a walk it is always the intestines etc they go for first, often wondered why when they have to work there way in to get it


----------



## hutch6 (May 9, 2008)

Ah I wondered when the poultry pics would be questioned. I think I've run out of caracasses so I'll get some whole chickens and photograph them eating them and for the real sickos on here Singing:Singing: I may video it so you get the sound effects too.


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

Your dogs seem very reserved whilst eating them, I get the impression from those pictures they are just nibbling at bits here and there. Maybe it's just my dogs who are greedy


----------



## jayne5364 (Oct 21, 2009)

I loved seeing the pictures, that's a right royal feast they have. Sadly my girls miss out on such treats, I personaly couldn't stomach seeing them eat whole rabbits. 
Sasha won't eat in the garden  and she will only eat if I sit next to her. She is getting better, at one time she wouldn't even eat if someone else was in the room. I do hope that in time her eating issues are resolved as I would love to be able to feed stuff like that outside in the garden.


----------



## hutch6 (May 9, 2008)

Leanne77 said:


> Your dogs seem very reserved whilst eating them, I get the impression from those pictures they are just nibbling at bits here and there. Maybe it's just my dogs who are greedy


They'd been fed chicken carcasses in the morning (4 each) and then done Scafell Pike but had only been back at my folks for about an hour so I think they wern't very hungry to be honest which si why they played around with them for a bit. There was still nothing left of them.


----------



## Nukawin (Sep 12, 2012)

Pretty cool pics, I'd personally be wary of parasites harming my dogs, but I would seriously like to start feeding raw somewhere down the line.


----------



## hutch6 (May 9, 2008)

When he's finished eating, the Big Bad Badger Bear stalks his next victim.




























But then decides it's better to view the world from a different perspective for a while.


----------



## GingerRogers (Sep 13, 2012)

I love the fact that in the first photos it appears to be a lovely suburban front garden. I can just imagine the reactions of the neighbours round here if we tried it! lol. Presumably you have to get the shot out first?


----------



## hutch6 (May 9, 2008)

GingerRogers said:


> I love the fact that in the first photos it appears to be a lovely suburban front garden. I can just imagine the reactions of the neighbours round here if we tried it! lol. Presumably you have to get the shot out first?


My neighbours are used to seeing me up to my elbows in various animals, these were just taken at my parent's place in the Lakes.

No need to take the shot out as the tragectory of the pellet means it goes in one side and out the other without issue. Using a 0.177 calibre means it leaves the rifle muzzle at over 800ft/sec. At 40yrds I can tear a hole in a 1/2inch pine shelf in two consecutive pellets but I shoot the rabbits at about 20-25yrds and their heads are nowhere near as robust as a plank of wood. Each rabbit has a tiny entry wound and rather bigger exit point. No shot is taken if it isn't going to result in a clean and instant kill. The rabbits usually either keel over where they are or they move a bit due to the involuntary movements of the legs. I can guarantee you the lights are out when that happens with zero retina reaction or breathing and if you pick them up the kicking stops within a second or two.


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

I love this thread


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

Thanks it was good to see! My dogs caught one recently and as there was only one had an argument over it, which spilled the insides out. I'd love to see them catch and eat more on their own, but think this was a one off!

I did take photos which I'd be happy to share if anyone is interested.


----------



## hutch6 (May 9, 2008)

Post them up.


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

Give me 20 mins while I find somewhere to store them, my ISP removed their web hosting facilities recently.


----------



## hutch6 (May 9, 2008)

Open a photobucket account and upload them. Then just copy the image code.


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

I found a site I don't need an account for, which suits me. 

Here you go, no photos of the catch as was so quick!

hmmm.. photos not showing up, bear with me! Managed to get them to work but they're thumbnails! Photo bucket next time maybe... In the meantime I left the links on the bottom so they can be viewed full size if anyone wants to.






http://www.freeimagehosting.net/wox68
http://www.freeimagehosting.net/sdjej
http://www.freeimagehosting.net/vlqvr
http://www.freeimagehosting.net/5gg8k
http://www.freeimagehosting.net/8dis4


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

Now I wish I hadn't looked through this thread. Indie is still mainly on mince and chicken wing. I can't get my head around the amounts to venture further, your photos have made me feel guilty....more reading and effort required from me. I must admit I don't know if I could feed her whole rabbits, chickens fur, feathers and all, one day perhaps


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

How long does it take them to go through a full rabbit??
Mine must eat bone slow its best part of an hour for a pig trotter, they would be there all day with a rabbit.

As a side note I love Scafell!!


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

LexiLou2 said:


> How long does it take them to go through a full rabbit??
> Mine must eat bone slow its best part of an hour for a pig trotter, they would be there all day with a rabbit.
> 
> As a side note I love Scafell!!


Louie takes about 30 - 45 minutes with a whole, gutted, frozen rabbit.

Hutch whilst I do feed raw and I love seeing pictures of dogs tucking in.. I think you went a bit overkill on the photo front.. But that is my opinion.


----------



## sezeelson (Jul 5, 2011)

Eeww some of those pics where yukkie!! ^^ I'd love to see how mine would go with a rabbit or chicken carcass! I know my old labby would just look at it up and down in disgust lol but I might have to make a small investment for my boy! He'll absolutely love it I'm sure


----------



## Muze (Nov 30, 2011)

I'm a bit jealous tbh.

I sent out a dozen emails to try and source some whole rabbits and am getting nowhere 

Look like happy dogs!


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

LexiLou2 said:


> How long does it take them to go through a full rabbit??
> Mine must eat bone slow its best part of an hour for a pig trotter, they would be there all day with a rabbit.
> 
> As a side note I love Scafell!!


an hour for a trotter!  god i wish


----------



## mummyschnauzer (Sep 30, 2008)

So long as the rabbits didn't suffer I haven't a problem with any of this, I often accompanied my Grandfather in Ireland from young and he regulary shot rabbits for his Cocker Spaniels, but all were brought to a hasty end with no suffering, and the dogs loved the fresh meat. Brilliant pictures.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

hutch6 said:


>


Can anybody else hear 'Bright Eyes' in their head right about now??

or am I just abit twisted!:lol:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

catz4m8z said:


> Can anybody else hear 'Bright Eyes' in their head right about now??
> 
> or am I just abit twisted!:lol:


Sicko, now I can see Hazel and his buddies, I was telling myself it was just meat before rrr:


----------



## Krits (Jan 7, 2017)

Thanks for sharing...... Your dogs ..especially the saluki cross coat and overall health looks great!! ..... How often do you feed your dogs game animals or just rabbits?


----------



## wee man (Apr 8, 2012)

A fantastic thread, I enjoyed the pictures,
I don't actually give mine "whole" bodies in the fur or feather as we use the girls in the beating line and sometimes ask them to pick up.
So don't want them to thing they are working to catch their own dinners!
I do skin and mince the "whole" body with furry feet on and the pheasants with head and feet on too, and when possible add a different meat type within the mince.


----------

